# dogfight recreation video



## Smokey (Jul 8, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtSA6No3EVM_


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice one there.


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, pretty cool!


----------

